# what will the ameracaunas look like



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

What will my ameracaunas look like as fully grown just our of curiosity????? Here is the day i got them


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> What will my ameracaunas look like as fully grown just our of curiosity????? Here is the day i got them


There is also 2 RIR and one leghorn


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> There is also 2 RIR and one leghorn


Oh yeah.....and cleaned tank out 5 min ago


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

There's a website you can go to where you can find the photo that matches your chick and click on the corresponding adult photo. I'll find it for you.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Here you go:

http://www.ameraucana.org/scrapbook.html


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Thank you


You're welcome!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.ameraucana.org/scrapbook.html


Wow! That was extremely helpful. I just learned mine is a silver Americauna.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

DottieB said:


> Wow! That was extremely helpful. I just learned mine is a silver Americauna.


Glad I could help!


----------

